
Show HN: Urban Air Taxi - Andriyas
https://skypodone.com
======
Andriyas
Founder here!

We are an early-stage startup that want to make your commute a bit faster. We
have just opened early access for San Francisco, Palo Alto and Stockton
residents.

We start with developing a network of "Skypods" that people use to board
eVTOLs. We solve zoning problems, build required aircraft infrastructure and
ensure passenger security.

Your feedback would mean a lot to us!

